# o cedar



## dollarbill (Aug 17, 2005)

hey all ever seen one of these i know the co. still around cause we use there mops here at home thanks bill


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2005)

yo dollar bill ive found alot of those, got to save atleast one, most ive found were abm but recently i found a bim version, id love to take that walk along the ohio sounds like fun  mike


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 19, 2005)

hey mike yea got save at least one of ever thing i find. as far as a walk down the river any time. just let me know i can allmost allways find time to bottle hunt . thanks bill


----------

